# How much for Friends and Neighbors?



## Jeepngli (Jul 5, 2016)

I sure some of you guys get this from time to time. Just curious what you guys would charge for a friend or neighbor who insists on paying for a thorough wash of the body and wheels, finished with a spray wax/detailer. I assumed maybe $50, covers water and supplies. Maybe $75 if the car is totally filthy. If they want a wax, maybe another $50? Nothing crazy, no buffing, just getting a more thorough wash than going to the $15 drive thru. Either way, I wouldn't use my good wash mitts and buckets, I'd you my backup stuff for my daily driver.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'd never dream of charging those kind of prices!

I'm usually happy with a cup of tea and a bacon sandwich


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Do family, friends and neighbours cars for free, always have.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

For friends nothing , polished my friends car 2 stage polish some wet sanding , painted break hubs and calipers all for a dinner nearly 2 days work .
Friends are there to help each other !


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Friends and neighbours I'd do for free, few beers and maybe a burger off the BBQ will do me nicely


----------



## Berylburton (Sep 14, 2013)

I dont do it. It would cause more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Wouldn't do a neighbours car for fear of something going wrong...but friends and family I always do for free. Typically when someone has a new car or when they are looking to sell.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

For some friends I have worked with them for free sharing knowledge and tips.
For those with no interest in detailing I have helped out with polishing the odd blemish for free, but if they just want to use me as a skivvy and wash their car weekly I'd politely decline even if they offered to pay. I don't think it's wise to mix business with friends and family in such informal ways.
Different if you have a detailing business and they become a customer.
I would feel awkward telling my neighbor I thought his work was bad for the money charged and conversely I'd be P!$$ed if a neighbour started commenting on "I want this done by this time in this way for this much"
Just could become awkward.
Odd cases pro bono.
Regular jobs a no-no :lol:
Just my opinion


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Jeepngli said:


> I sure some of you guys get this from time to time. Just curious what you guys would charge for a friend or neighbor who insists on paying for a thorough wash of the body and wheels, finished with a spray wax/detailer. I assumed maybe $50, covers water and supplies. Maybe $75 if the car is totally filthy. If they want a wax, maybe another $50? Nothing crazy, no buffing, just getting a more thorough wash than going to the $15 drive thru. Either way, I wouldn't use my good wash mitts and buckets, I'd you my backup stuff for my daily driver.


I take it from certain spellings and the use of the dollar symbol that you're not UK based. The responses you've received so far are likely to be as a result of a cultural difference.

I agree with the responses but I also understand your position in that the customer is insisting on paying. I don't see a problem with charging in these circumstances as I've charged friends and neighbours just like I'd give them money for their unique services.

As to a specific charge then they may value your work differently to how you value the work involved and the finished result. In this case, you're dealing with people you value of live in proximity to, so I'd only charge a minimal fee to cover materials, no labour charge at all.

It depends on the specific relationships you have with those in question but if they insist on paying and you meet their expectations then there's no issue. If you fail to meet their expectations, possible with any customer, then you have a dilemma as they are close to you in some way.

If you don't need or want the money then play safe and do a freebie or charge very little, or accept something in return as previously suggested as a god gesture. Tough one!


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Mmmmmmm a neighbour asked me last week to deal with the better halfs car while they were away and he would pay me when they return, I have spent 11 hours in total and various products including a full machine polish and the car is unrecognisable to when they left.

£70 please pal.

Just discussed this thread with my Mrs, having after thoughts now ARGHHHH he lives a t the bottom of the street but is related to my next door neighbour, now think i am being cruel and should just say £30......Booooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jeepngli (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, I am in the USA. I wouldn't say it's a cultural thing. Maybe the question wasn't proposed correctly. Friends and family are free if they help. I say that because if I do it for free and they take no part I find they go back to neglecting their car. Putting a little bit of time of their own shows them what happens when they neglect it but how it can get cleaned up with a little elbow grease.

I wouldn't charge neighbors or friends the price that go around here, but some people insist. More curious if someone says, "hey, what would that cost", you give them an idea. 

Around here, it'll cost you a pretty penny for a full wash and wax(buffer).


----------



## Jeepngli (Jul 5, 2016)

Good point about the relationship with those people. I would only do someone's if I was sure they wouldn't be a pain in the ass, free or not. I wouldn't want some of the hassles you mentioned.


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Family ie
Parents
Siblings 
FREE when I have time .
Mates only have a few close friends so yes I do as it always comes full circle.
Neighbours and anyone else no as I run a business.


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Jeepngli said:


> Yes, I am in the USA. I wouldn't say it's a cultural thing. Maybe the question wasn't proposed correctly. Friends and family are free if they help. I say that because if I do it for free and they take no part I find they go back to neglecting their car. Putting a little bit of time of their own shows them what happens when they neglect it but how it can get cleaned up with a little elbow grease.
> 
> I wouldn't charge neighbors or friends the price that go around here, but some people insist. More curious if someone says, "hey, what would that cost", you give them an idea.
> 
> Around here, it'll cost you a pretty penny for a full wash and wax(buffer).


That's fair enough as if someone helps out then they understand and appreciate what's involved and not just getting a free ride.... Only a problem if they regularly want or expect this I guess.

What's the going rate there? If anyone can find these prices on the internet then they can compare these to the figure you quote. If you don't want the work then say a ridiculous figure, if you want the work then you have to be competitive, say $200. Only you know if this figure stacks up in terms of your time, materials and profit margin. Does that answer your question a little better?


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Simz said:


> Mmmmmmm a neighbour asked me last week to deal with the better halfs car while they were away and he would pay me when they return, I have spent 11 hours in total and various products including a full machine polish and the car is unrecognisable to when they left.
> 
> £70 please pal.
> 
> Just discussed this thread with my Mrs, having after thoughts now ARGHHHH he lives a t the bottom of the street but is related to my next door neighbour, now think i am being cruel and should just say £30......Booooooooooooooooooo


Tricky and hind sight is a wonderful thing! Again, it comes down to expectations and having a clear and frank conversation to ensure service meets demand and you're happy with the payment figure. Once this is agreed then there's less wiggle room, no nasty surprises and no bitter after taste or awkwardness.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Chubbz said:


> Tricky and hind sight is a wonderful thing! Again, it comes down to expectations and having a clear and frank conversation to ensure service meets demand and you're happy with the payment figure. Once this is agreed then there's less wiggle room, no nasty surprises and no bitter after taste or awkwardness.


Agreed, he said he was giving it his son so i said i will do a full job but i would have to charge him, to which he said "yep just let me know how much" and add the wiper blades to the bill.................


----------



## sata (Nov 4, 2011)

friends and family never get charged... just supply tea and the odd chocy biccy.... 
neighbours... never.... always recommend a pal... that way... its up to him what he charges... 
As for Simz scenario.... charge him the 70 including the wipers... (if cheap enough) then give the mrs 35.... she will soon change her mind when she sees money passing her way... lol.... 
seriously, if he told you to get on with it and just let him know how much .... 11 hrs for 70 aint even minimum wage... so he's on a winner...


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

It's half of what i would charge someone at work TBH.


----------



## Jeepngli (Jul 5, 2016)

Wow, 11 hr job for only 70 is cheap even with the conversion. 

I wouldn't do an extensive job except on my own cars(I include the wifes in that).

Very interesting, live the feedback


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Simz said:


> Mmmmmmm a neighbour asked me last week to deal with the better halfs car while they were away and he would pay me when they return, I have spent 11 hours in total and various products including a full machine polish and the car is unrecognisable to when they left.
> 
> £70 please pal.
> 
> Just discussed this thread with my Mrs, having after thoughts now ARGHHHH he lives a t the bottom of the street but is related to my next door neighbour, now think i am being cruel and should just say £30......Booooooooooooooooooo


I was thinking about this the other day, thinking of offering to do cars for my workmates and came up with a figure of £80, mainly to help cover the cost of polishes, glazes and waxes and to replenish foam pads....
It's a full days work and my time would be free.
£70 sounds good to me and i am sure they would be happy to pay when they see the finished article.

I am sure the folk who do this for a living will cringe at the thought of us doing a cheap job, but i enjoy doing it and people paying to replenish the detaling supplies sounds fair enough.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Jeepngli said:


> Wow, 11 hr job for only 70 is cheap even with the conversion.
> 
> I wouldn't do an extensive job except on my own cars(I include the wifes in that).
> 
> Very interesting, live the feedback


I am only an enthusiast and love what i do so while i make a very good job of what i do i am not a pro so my price covers products and gives me a few quid, sorry if i am hijacking the OP but i think it's kinda relevant :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I had an extension built a couple of years ago and used a lot of friends who are trade, most of them said £10 an hour so that's what i say if they ask me to do there cars.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I recently done a neighbours civic which was a total heap. Spent about 6 hours doing all the inside and cleaning up the outside best I could. No wax or anything, just a wipe down with some quick detailer. I said £20, she gave me £30 and I was happy enough with that.


----------



## Jeepngli (Jul 5, 2016)

Simz said:


> I am only an enthusiast and love what i do so while i make a very good job of what i do i am not a pro so my price covers products and gives me a few quid, sorry if i am hijacking the OP but i think it's kinda relevant :thumb::thumb::thumb:


That's what I was thinking. Not a pro by any means so wouldn't dare charge that much. But if asked, a few bucks to cover some supply's is nice. Or food.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Got a fridge full of food, they only ask because they see what a good job we do, a pro would have charges £240 for what i have done, i know because i am friends with a local guy that has his own business, he seen what i did to the car and told me if he ever needs a hand he will give me a call lol must be doing something right.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I charge everybody except the father in law because i use his drive, water and leccy. Taking swirls/scratches out is £25 a panel. I`m not using all my gear just to be friendly.


----------



## Kai96 (Nov 13, 2015)

If I do choose to charge its more about recouping the cost for the products I've used because I think we all know detailing products don't come cheap :lol:


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

bradleymarky said:


> I charge everybody except the father in law because i use his drive, water and leccy. Taking swirls/scratches out is £25 a panel. I`m not using all my gear just to be friendly.


That's not bad, how many cars will you do on a regular basis? Is this a hobby or business? Only reason I ask is I live close to you and would be good to meet n greet over some work and a brew.


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Simz said:


> Agreed, he said he was giving it his son so i said i will do a full job but i would have to charge him, to which he said "yep just let me know how much" and add the wiper blades to the bill.................


He's either got more brass than wit or has some idea of the quality of your work and how much you'll charge. Either way, £70 for the your time and results is underselling but, even if he grumbled at that, it's a better starting point for negotiations than £30! Let us know the outcome!


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I don't tend to charge family tbh and friends normally get me a drink or dinner or something like that so I am happy.

Its when I get work collegues and the like asking me then i will give them a price, did a headlight resto the other week, the guy asked how much and I said £20 which he was more than happy with but as he had been scratching away at them he doubted it could be done.

1 hour later he was chuffed to peices and promptly gave me £30 and 4 bottles of Polish beer so result all round I reckon:thumb:


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

No charge to friends and neighbours,

If detailing is in your blood, the end result will be your payment and nothing better then looking at a vehicle which came to you on bad order and goes away looking the best that it can.

Plus, word of mouth and you may get some other work from people you can charge


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Gave me £90 couldn't believe the car and wouldn't have anything said about the price as he appreciated what I had done, hobby or not  chicken dinner


----------



## Chubbz (Jul 20, 2016)

Simz said:


> Gave me £90 couldn't believe the car and wouldn't have anything said about the price as he appreciated what I had done, hobby or not  chicken dinner


Result! I reckon he knew he was still getting great value for money at that. The main thing is you're both happy so everyone's a winner.


----------



## Azad_CTR (May 25, 2016)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Do family, friends and neighbours cars for free, always have.


This!


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

Everyone's different, il do family and some friends cars for nothing, but won't do neighbours or friends of friends etc cars for cheap, depends what needs doing and what they want, if they don't want to pay the price then no problem, mr polish is down the road for a tenner.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

acg1990 said:


> Everyone's different, il do family and some friends cars for nothing, but won't do neighbours or friends of friends etc cars for cheap, depends what needs doing and what they want, if they don't want to pay the price then no problem, mr polish is down the road for a tenner.


Pretty much this really. My neighbour took this p*** with her request to get her car up to my standard by offering £5 for an all day job as that's what she pays to have it washed normally. If I've got all my gear out and some of my older neighbours pass I'll offer to give it a quick going over as they'd be more than happy with that but dont ask for a job doing that'll take hours and expect it for nothing, she wouldn't do a days work for free so why should I be expected to.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

This^


----------



## Miggyt (Oct 19, 2015)

a cuppa and a few digestives


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

I do mums and dads once a year, i try not to talk to my neighbours never mind help then out


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Jeepngli said:


> I sure some of you guys get this from time to time. Just curious what you guys would charge for a friend or neighbor who insists on paying for a thorough wash of the body and wheels, finished with a spray wax/detailer. I assumed maybe $50, covers water and supplies. Maybe $75 if the car is totally filthy. If they want a wax, maybe another $50? Nothing crazy, no buffing, just getting a more thorough wash than going to the $15 drive thru. Either way, I wouldn't use my good wash mitts and buckets, I'd you my backup stuff for my daily driver.


For this? Absolutely nothing. Use it as an opportunity to test different products out.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I don't ask for or charge anything. I just love seeing the end result, not to mention their faces when they see their cars looking like new. 

Sometimes, my friends will come round to ours and pay for a Chinese / Indian meal or get me a bottle of wine. I just don't like charging friends for doing this for them, it's not my job, it's something I enjoy. 

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toto (Oct 6, 2014)

Simz said:


> Mmmmmmm a neighbour asked me last week to deal with the better halfs car while they were away and he would pay me when they return, I have spent 11 hours in total and various products including a full machine polish and the car is unrecognisable to when they left.
> 
> £70 please pal.
> 
> Just discussed this thread with my Mrs, having after thoughts now ARGHHHH he lives a t the bottom of the street but is related to my next door neighbour, now think i am being cruel and should just say £30......Booooooooooooooooooo


£70 for VALETING then that's just under 3 hours for me.
VALETING £25 per which for a fully insured valeter /Detailer is the going rate.
Detailing machine work I normally quote a daily rate.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Yeah to be honest it's the machining that i have really charged him for, if it was a valet it would have been different.


----------



## Dingo2002 (Apr 4, 2007)

I've been detailing friends and family cars for as long as I've been detailing my own properly but have never set a figure on charging. Obviously charging anything close to what an actually detailer would expect to get per hour is disproportionate to my abilities as well as ever so slightly frowned upon by Mr Taxman. 

Family cars I do for free, no payment expected. Friends I tend to charge a few beer tokens especially if its a full 12 hour day. On almost all occasions they have slipped me something extra once they have seen the results and they have never accepted my refusal to take it. 

I don't feel bad for taking a little, after all I have a life and a family who also demand my time so a full day away on a weekend has a fair impact. I love detailing and get massive satisfaction from the end results. But spending a whole day cleaning a car has an impact on me and my life so I feel its a fair trade off. If anyone was ever unhappy or not over the moon with the results achieved I simply wouldn't expect them to buy my beer. 

You simply have to weigh up the cost to you. If the satisfaction you get from your achievement outweighs the cost in time and materials.....don't charge


----------

